# Flooring in new shed



## Stacie St. Germaine (Oct 2, 2017)

We are new to goats and currently using a very large dog kennel for our nigerians. We have the space dug out for the new shed and are going back and forth on flooring. My husband says dirt but I prefer an actual floor. Any thoughts? I know each have pros and cons. I would love concrete but that's out of our budget. Thanks. 

Also, with a dirt floor, how often do you all clean out all the poop? It seems they hold it in all day and just lay into pooping at night when they're put up. I've been doing it weekly but it could honestly be done daily it seems. I put down shavings but that doesn't seem to help much. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have dirt floor and put straw down. They almost never use it though, I only have to clean it out every few months


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We have dirt. I love it! We do clean almost daily, but we have 4 goats and a rather small space for them - so cleaning daily is a must for us...

I use free pine dust from a local saw mill for bedding. We usually rake, sprinkle lime on the wet spots and then put in new bedding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I prefer dirt over anything. Urine eventually soaks through any bedding.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Concret is easy to slip on when wet. (I know from personal experience) I use pads from horse trailers on top of them. Makes cleaning easy but they are so heavy to move.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

I have dirt floors and I like them. The goats sleeps up on some shelves my husband built so they don't sleep on the floor. We still have to clean it once a week. It's huge we had it built for our horses then we sold them the goats moved right in. They have all kinds of things to play on in there, we had a tree go down in the hurricane so my husband took the chainsaw and made them stepping stones they love them.


----------

